# Total US Firearms: Not 300 Million, but 412-660 Million?



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Interesting read that shows there are more than 300 million firearms in the U.S. I would venture to say that 660 million is too low and the real number is likely closer to if not over 700 million when you take all possibilities into county, such as war trophies and builds.

http://weaponsman.com/?p=33875


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

i have 6.. And in my neighborhood, that is low, newbie .
I read an article where they talked of civilian ammunition sold, it was over 11 trillion rounds since taxes started in the 30's for ammunition.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Holey Moley, them's a lotta gats.

Still, that's only an average of about 2 per person. I'm way above average.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

This is especially interesting from the article.....



> What if we told you that one ATF computer system logged, by serial number, 252,000,000 unique firearms, and represented only those firearms manufactured, imported or sold by a relatively small number of the nation's tens of thousands of Federal Firearms Licensees?


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I'll know how many I have left after the water goes down.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

interesting


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Not sure I'd point this out; somewhere a liberal socialist is thinking about a $75 a year tax to keep each one and spending half that on health care and the other half on their friends.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

stowlin said:


> Not sure I'd point this out; somewhere a liberal socialist is thinking about a $75 a year tax to keep each one and spending half that on health care and the other half on their friends.


The feds already know that there are many more than 300 million firearms in the U.S. They just do not know where all of them are.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

I maybe starting to think like a liberal. I think they should turn in these instruments of war. I tell you what, I know it is going to be rough but I will volunteer to be the turn in site for all of the state of Jefferson. :laugh:


----------



## Notold63 (Sep 18, 2016)

For some reason when they estimate how many firearms are in the U.S. they only go back for something like 35 years. I quests that they figure that after that amount of time the firearms are just worn out and no longer function....Morons.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Notold63 said:


> For some reason when they estimate how many firearms are in the U.S. they only go back for something like 35 years. I quests that they figure that after that amount of time the firearms are just worn out and no longer function....Morons.


They do not want to know the truth and certainly do not want the public to know the truth.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

RedLion said:


> They do not want to know the truth and certainly do not want the public to know the truth.


We could always find something that the liberals dont want the people to know about, something with big numbers.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

And every time Oblunder and the Beast opens their mouth on gun control more firearms are sold. Do they really want to find all those guns? :violent:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Deduct all the firearms that have fell victim to a boating accident in recent years ....... and there aren't near the numbers they think there are.


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

Steve40th said:


> i have 6.. And in my neighborhood, that is low, newbie .
> I read an article where they talked of civilian ammunition sold, it was over 11 trillion rounds since taxes started in the 30's for ammunition.


I would say most houses near where I hang my hat have at least a dozen. Some have many more and none without any.


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> And every time Oblunder and the Beast opens their mouth on gun control more firearms are sold. Do they really want to find all those guns? :violent:


Yes they do, and they won't stop.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Notold63 said:


> For some reason when they estimate how many firearms are in the U.S. they only go back for something like 35 years. I quests that they figure that after that amount of time the firearms are just worn out and no longer function....Morons.


Let em keep thinking that.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

According to the liberals I am a "Super Gun Owner" (15 or more). I proudly wear the Moniker! Thanks for the retirement gift Mom, the AR put me over the top. I would also like to thank Classic Firearms for a strong assist with an M39.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Someone does a story like this at least once a year. They're looking for data, a way to get a count. Hoping that one day somehow they stumble onto an inventory gold mine. Maybe they think if they keep at it, we will eventually offer up our info to them freely. Who knows what is inside a liberal mellon?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Add one more to the list


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

I got to read the whole article and comments. It's interesting wear the information comes from. One poster made a comment about ammo to go with all those guns. Something like 1.4 billion rounds in civilian hands. I'd love to be sitting on that much ammo!


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Lets just say I have quite a few, and less than most people I know.


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

I'm not going to disclose how many I have. However, I have enough ammo to invade Cuba.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

I have enough to put down some really bad hombres....


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Bump for interest....


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

They won't know how many guns there are until they come and try to take em.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> They won't know how many guns there are until they come and try to take em.


Or we just get tired enough of the treason going on that we rise and hold all traitors accountable.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> They won't know how many guns there are until they come and try to take em.


They won't know even after they do.

Dead men tell no tales.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> Deduct all the firearms that have fell victim to a boating accident in recent years ....... and there aren't near the numbers they think there are.


Now there is the answer to why there is so much flooding today, no place for the water to go


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

The ATF finally admits there are at least 423 millions firearms in the U.S. The actual number is really much higher, likely over 600 million when you consider home built guns like AR's, war trophies that are not on the books and family hand-me-downs that are many years old.



> ATF: 423M guns in America, 1.2 per person, 8.1B rounds of ammunition a year


https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/washington-secrets/atf-423-million-guns-in-america-1-2-per-person-8-1-billion-rounds-of-ammo-a-year


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

We have five in a household of two


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

SGG said:


> We have five in a household of two


Excellent SGG!

(Hell, I know "somebody" who has 5 guns within arms reach of him....er, I mean...."somebody who might have"...:vs_smile


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

SGG said:


> We have five in a household of two


Better get busy my friend, you got a whole lot of catching up to do.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Better get busy my friend, you got a whole lot of catching up to do.


Haha I know! I wish I had started when I was younger. I have a Ruger GP100 357 Magnum, a Smith & Wesson Shield 9 mm and now a Winchester SXP Defender shotgun. Next will be a rifle of some sort. Girlfriend has two of the five guns in the house.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Excellent SGG!
> 
> (Hell, I know "somebody" who has 5 guns within arms reach of him....er, I mean...."somebody who might have"...:vs_smile


I keep them nearby as well, found a great spot above my bed for the shotgun. Hidden pretty well up there from the rest of the living area. Not sure why the picture is sideways, that's the first time it has happened to me.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I saw this on another sight. You also need to take into consideration all the firearms in the LGS and manufacturers warehouses. If things were to ever go really sideways you know those will be gone in no time.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I did my part to bring up the totals:devil:

I feel proud that I helped out with the overstocked ammunition warehouses:vs_closedeyes:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Not post total numbers or location but we did our part and not done yet. And not one of them is reg. All are 100% legal here.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

SGG said:


> I keep them nearby as well, found a great spot above my bed for the shotgun. Hidden pretty well up there from the rest of the living area. Not sure why the picture is sideways, that's the first time it has happened to me.


How do you keep from rolling off the left side of your bed?


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

I am starting to wonder if all these liberals are buying stock in firearms companies, because they are driving the demand. Just when you think the AR market is starting to contract along comes Orourke and Swalwell to save the foundering manufacturers.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I think the numbers are much higher than anyone estimates. Growing up an awful lot of families in my area hunted. That means most had a shotgun, a 22, and a deer rifle. Some had a pistol or two. Most of the handguns were war trophies. Way back then there was no backround checks and certainly no registration of any kind so there is no records of these firearms. I would be willing to wager that a large percentage of these guns are still perfectly serviceable and sitting in closets all around this country.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

How many guns in America? Well, let's see, how many blades of grass are there?


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I think the real number is at least double that. As has been said farmers had a 22, shotgun and deer rifle, for each of the family members, maybe a couple to loan out. Now if they only had the ammo stockpile to go with them.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Kinda like Illegal ********..Take whatever number the GOVT tells you and multiply by four..
Think of it this way. Not everyone owns a gun, lets say even at 10 percent, but ALMOST every one of those ten percent have multiple guns, and I will be damned if any govt target (oops I meant employee) will know exactly what I have..


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Numbers from government sources are always correct:vs_laugh:. They may be really low but, there are at least that many out there. I know a few guys that have over 100 pistols. The PRNY makes us put all of our handguns on our license. Each card has 30 entries, one of the guys I know has five full cards. 

When we make a gun from an 80% receiver they put our name on the license as the manufacturer, my goal is to fill one card with just my name. That will add 30 more to the government’s numbers.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

:devil::vs_laugh::devil:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

There is no doubt they are coming for them. just a madder of how and when. first step will be taxing ownership in many different forms. Then forced reg of every single one . Followed by a requirement allowing LE to at any time come in your home to see that it is stored properly and that it is at listed location . You will be required to pay a fee and have the weapon fire by LE and the round saved . On your death it will be prohibit to transfer the weapon to anyone. Weapon reg to you will not be handled by anyone at any time other than you. NY laws will go nation wide and the require to not remove it from you home will be law. Over time only single shot weapons will be allowed, next it will be reduced to single shot, shot guns only as they move to full ban.
Can't happen think again. Most of mine are gone. Soon all will be gone. How you proceed is up to you. They will take them.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Make no mistake, once a socialist takes the White House, they will come after the guns, all the guns. Their agenda demands it. When enough socialists, these young, thoroughly indoctrinated socialists, gain political power, they will come after the guns.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Chiefster23 said:


> I think the numbers are much higher than anyone estimates. Growing up an awful lot of families in my area hunted. That means most had a shotgun, a 22, and a deer rifle. Some had a pistol or two. Most of the handguns were war trophies. Way back then there was no backround checks and certainly no registration of any kind so there is no records of these firearms. I would be willing to wager that a large percentage of these guns are still perfectly serviceable and sitting in closets all around this country.


I have seen cases where vets brought back rifles and handguns from WW2 in Europe,

most of them were put into closets, dresser drawers and attics.

They were left untouched for 50 -60 years until the widow brought them into the PD to dispose of.

There are still plenty of them out there, no records were kept of them being brought back, only the unit commanders' war trophy issue papers.

Plenty of guys brought back in duffel bags MP-40's, M1 carbines, M3 grease guns along with tons of unpapered handguns.

The officers in the air corp carried back plenty in their returning planes, no questions asked on the ground, a different world back then.

Limited amounts were allowed back from Nam, nothing allowed back after that,

politics and the socialist try to block us as an armed population, bowing to UN mandates.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I fully agree they will try to tax and charge the living shit outta of us gun owners.
Just don't comply, don't register, don't know shit about it..
STOCK UP on ammo, keep your weapons separated and secured, and READY.
And GOD bless anyone that comes and tries to take mine, because It will be fight.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Deebo said:


> ...........And GOD bless anyone that comes and tries to take mine, because It will be fight.


----------

